# Absence enfant malade



## lilicat76 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour a toutes... voilà j'ai une petite question concernant les absences enfants malades. Dans mon contrat de travail je n'ai pas stipulé le nombres de journées auxquelles les parents ont droit pour les enfants malades. De plus la convention collective a changé entre temps. Maintenant les parents ont droit de déduire jusqu'à 5 jours sur une année ?  Que se passe t il au delà de ces 5 jours si rien d'écrit sur le contrat de travail? 
Et là, je voudrais aussi savoir sur 2 enfants d'une même fratrie l'un d'eux a la varicelle la maman décide de garder les deux enfants. Le 2 ème va très bien.Elle me fait comprendre qu'elle va demander à avoir un certificat médical pour les deux enfants.( J'imagine pour pouvoir déduire les journées sur chaque contrat). Que devrais je faire si le médecin accepte alors que l'autre enfant n'est pas souffrant ? Dois je déduire quand même? 
Merci a toutes celles qui me repondront


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Août 2022)

Ouah et bien elle ne perd pas le nord cette maman ... perso ce genre de PE je fuis ... si le second n'a pas la varicelle elle vous l'amène point barre !!! convenance personnelle pour celui-là donc pas de déduction ... et je dirais plus d'arrangements pour eux si vous en faites !!!


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

Les PE ont le droit (mais ne sont pas obligés!) de déduire jusqu'à 5 jours par année glissante en présentant un Certificat Médicale stipulant que l'état de l'enfant ne permet pas d'être accueilli en collectivité, le Certificat Médical doit être remis au plus tard au retour de l'enfant. 
Si 5 jrs ont déjà été retirés pour cette raison là dans les 12 derniers mois le PE est obligé de payer l'AM comme pour une absence pour convenance du PE. Il est important d'expliquer aux PE dès le départ que si la maladie de l'enfant necessite que l'enfant reste avec son Parent, pour autant l'AM n'est pas responsable, fautive, de cette absence et qu'il ne faut pas oublier que cette minoration ne pourra pas permettre à l'AM de remplacer l'absence de cet enfant par un autre car sa place lui reste reservée, c'est pourquoi le PE doit poursuivre le paiement du salaire: comment ferait l'AM pour vivre de son metier en bloquant une place si elle n'a pas l'assurance d'être payée pour? Pouvoir retirer 5 jrs par année glissante est déjà un cadeau au détriment de l'AM.

Si une PE ose me dire que son 2eme enft va bien mais qu'elle compte bien obtenir un Certificat pour lui aussi je ne me gênerais pas pour lui dire que si son Médecin acceptait de le faire il serait alors coupable de fausse déclaration: un Certificat est un document officiel, il engage sa responsabilité professionnelle en tant que médecin en Certifiant quelque chose qui serait faux? J'ose esperer qu'en le lui disant elle se raviserait, si ce n'est pas le cas je saurais à quoi m'en tenir avec elle et saurait lui refuser désormais toute demande.

Notons que la varicelle n'est plus une maladie à eviction automatique. Seul l'état de l'enfant (s'il est fébril, fievreux...) devrait encourager les PE à le garder avec eux.
Le deuxième, s'il n'a pas encore attrapé la varicelle, ne la déclarera qu'après son frère: si elle m'a déjà donné un Certif pour lui et depassé les 5jrs, elle devra me payer même en cas d'absence, c'est un peu nul.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Août 2022)

Tout à fait Griselda ils ont le droit mais parfois ne perdent même pas leur journée avec leur boulot (certains) ! et pour la varicelle j'avisais juste les autres PE mais ne les refusaient pas ... par contre si la postante a noté qu'elle refusait la varicelle elle n'aura pas le choix mais juste pour celui atteint pas le second !!!


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

Et oui, pour certains PE il est difficile de comprendre que nous ne sommes pas prestataires de service: on ne paie pas "ce que l'on consomme", on paie notre disponibilité comme tout salarié (qu'ils sont sans doute aussi). Que diraient ils, eux, si en signant un contrat de travail pour 35h/sem leur Chef étant malade et ayant emporté les dossiers ou la clef de l'atelier, ces salariés ne pouvant pas exécuter leur travail se verraient alors leur salaire minoré?

Ce qu'il faut aussi bien comprendre et faire entendre c'est 

- qu'une Convention Collective c'est un accord passé entre les syndicats d'employeurs et les syndicats de salariés d'une branche qui fait foi de loi dès lors qu'elle existe et DOIT être appliquée par l'employeur ( ce n'est pas optionnel!)
- qu'une CNN fixe les dispositions MINIMALES OBLIGATOIRES qu'un Employeur DOIT à son Salarié mais pas le maximum, ainsi un contrat s'il précise des dispositions plus favorables au salarié que ce que prévoit la CCN est valable car on part du principe qu'un Employeur sait qu'il pourrait offrir moins mais choisi de le faire dans le cadre d'une négociation, il ne peut donc pas revenir dessus. Sauf s'il peut démontrer qu'il a été dupé par son salarié, c'est pourquoi toute clause supérieure à notre CCN sera protégée si elle fait mention qu'elle est supérieure et que le PE a bien signé tt à côté car alors il ne peut prétendre qu'il ne savait pas, même si c'est l'AM qui lui a proposé de rédiger le contrat.
- qu'une NOUVELLE CCN fait AUTOMATIQUEMENT évoluer un contrat de travail si les clauses de ce dernier deviennent inférieures à la nouvelle CCN.

Donc pour ce PE, même si le contrat a été signé avant le 1er janvier 2022, aujourd'hui tout ce qui se trouve dans la nouvelle CCN est applicable par défaut SAUF si le contrat prévoyait une clause plus avantageuse que la nouvelle CCN.
Une AM qui a une clause supérieure maintenant le salaire de cette dernière à 100% MÊME en cas de maladie de l'enfant prouvée par Certificat Médicale, son PE ne pourra pas lui imposer les 5jrs de minoration possible.
Une AM qui avait fait préciser que l'absence pour maladie de l'enfant pouvait entraîner une minoration jusqu'à 10 jours/an n'aura pas besoin d'avenant pour faire valoir la nouvelle CCN qui dit que ce n'est plus que 5jrs par année glissante.

Quoi qu'il arrive il est déjà discutable d'imaginer normal de minorer le salaire de l'AM quand l'enfant accueilli est malade (car ce n'est pas de sa faute à elle, et elle n'est pas non plus responsable du fait que son PE perd ou non de l'argent en devant s'occuper de son enfant), il est absolument illégale de minorer le salaire concernant le frère parce que ça arrange mieux le PE de ne pas se déplacer pour confier celui qui est en forme. Pour le frère, si le PE choisi de le garder c'est bien une absence pour convenance personnelle car absolument rien ne l'empêche de confier le bien portant si ce n'est la flemme de le mettre dans la voiture ou bien l’intérêt de son porte feuille s'il croit pouvoir économiser en une journée le salaire des 2 enfants plutôt que d'un seul.
Si le Médecin n'est pas dupé par le Parent qui prétendrait que le deuxième aussi est souffrant il refusera de faire le deuxième Certificat (gageons alors que subitement ce PE trouvera l’énergie de mettre son 2eme ds la voiture pour le confier, histoire de ne pas payer "pour rien"!).
Par contre si le Médecin le fait, l'AM ne pourra pas prouver la mauvaise foi du PE et donc sera bien obligée d'accepter cette minoration parfaitement abusive. A moins d'avoir une preuve écrite non équivoque et encore le PE pourra prétendre ensuite que finalement il était malade aussi.

Concernant la maladie c'est toujours sujet à litige ou au moins à crispation. C'est pourquoi il faut discuter et expliquer tout ça AVANT pour que le PE puisse sortir de son point de vue personnelle et savoir se placer aussi de l'autre côté de la barrière.

Au RPE où nombre de PE appellent en se plaignant les Animatrices souvent nous disent qu'ils se ravisent quand elles leur expliquent "Et vous que penseriez vous si votre patron..."


----------



## lilicat76 (16 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour votre retour.en effet sur mon contrat de travail j'ai notifié que je ne prenais pas les enfants avec les maladies infantiles donc la varicelle ( et cela dans l'esprit d'éviter la contamination aux autres enfants accueillis)...donc je dois bien déduire même si plus de 5 jours d'absences depuis début du contrat? Et pour le 2 ème enfant si le médecin a fait un certificat médical je suis coincée ? Je dois déduire aussi? 
Merci encore de m'éclairer


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

Si c'est toi qui refuse l'enfant en cas de varicelle c'est plus tendancieux, je ne suis pas certaine alors que tu puisses objecter pour une minoration même au delà des 5jrs car aujourd'hui la varicelle n'est plus une maladie à éviction car même contagieuse, contrairement à une grippe, une gastro, un COVID etc... 90% de la population n'attrape la varicelle qu'une seule fois car développe des anticorps, mais aussi parce que la plus forte contagiosité se situe dans les 48h AVANT l'apparition des premiers symptômes et se poursuit tant que tous les vésicules ne sont pas cicatrisés, autant dire qu'éviter cette contamination est pour ainsi dire impossible (car le contact aura eut lieux avant de savoir) et n'a pas beaucoup de sens car ceux qui ne l'attraperont pas cette fois, l'attraperont forcément et normalement qu'une seule fois. C'est donc aux PE de décider si l'état de l'enfant nécessite de rester à la maison (si l'enfant fait de la fièvre, a besoin de médicament, d'une surveillance particulière) et s'il le pense il doit faire constater cet état à un Médecin qui Certifiera cette nécessité. 
Là si c'est toi qui refuse, je ne sais pas...

Pour le second, qui n'est pas encore malade, si le Médecin fournit bien un Certificat Médical, en effet tu es coincée.

La minoration de salaire concédée pour raison de santé, preuve à l'appuie, est censée encourager le PE à s'occuper de son enfant quand il est malade et a besoin d'être choyé par eux, ainsi que d'éviter de faire prendre une responsabilité de garde malade à l'AM qui n'en n'a ni la mission ni la qualification. Eviter aussi qu'un PE se retrouve à être obligé de payer une AM qui décrète qu'elle n'a pas à travailler, voilà pourquoi il est tendancieux de noter au contrat que tu refuses l'accueil d'un enfant s'il a la varicelle alors que c'est aux PE et au Médecin d'en décider.
Un enfant peut avoir la varicelle et aller très bien (pas plus de 10 boutons, pas de fièvre, joue et mange...) alors rien ne l'empêche d'être accueilli et si les autres Familles ne souhaitent pas que leur enfant attrape la varicelle c'est à eux de décider s'ils gardent leur enfant en attendant.

En gros il est litigieux de réclamer à être payée même si l'enfant ne vient pas pour cause de maladie, maladie que tu refuse toi même chez toi.
Par contre c'est vrai que pour le second qui n'est pas encore malade je saurais m'en souvenir si elle me joue cette partition.

La maladie c'est toujours compliqué.


----------



## Flo Line (21 Août 2022)

A votre place je laisserais cette maman consommer ses 5 jours pour chaque enfant, puis, le reste de l'année, je lui rappellerais avec joie que ses droits sont épuisés pour chacun de ses enfants si une nouvelle maladie se présente ! Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de certificat médical pour mes enfants pour la varicelle. Par contre ma nounou avait refusé l'accueil et c'est elle qui avait déduit les heures d'elle même. A l'époque j'avais laissé faire cette déduction je l'avoue car elle avait d'abord accepté l'accueil des petites filles malades qui avaient ensuite contaminé les miens.. mais on restait très souples ensemble sur plein d'autres choses...


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Août 2022)

Je pense, et ce n'est que mon avis, que même si tu dis que tu ne prends pas les enfants ayant la varicelle, vomissements, diarhées, etc....la CCN s'applique. Ce sont 5 jours max par an qui peuvent être déduit pas plus ....donc si elle a déjà consommé plusieurs jours, ne reste que le reliquat. 
Pour le second qui va bien, je suis de l'avis de @Griselda , dire qu'un certificat médical engage le médecin qui le rédige et que par conséquent, étant donné qu'elle t'écrit qu'un seul à la varicelle, ce serait un certificat médical de complaisance. 
Perso, un parent me fait un coup comme ça et je cherche un autre contrat dans la foulée....car je trouve cela vraiment abusé
Moi j'ai une clause dans mes contrats pour éviter ce genre de situation, si l'enfant est malade, je n'en suis pas responsable et cela n'a pas à impacté mon salaire. Si le parent veut garder son enfant alors que j'accepte de l'accueillir et bien pas de déduction de salaire. Ainsi depuis que j'ai cette clause, aucun certificat médical ne m'a été fourni et je n'ai pas déduis un seul jour enfant malade . Les seuls jours déduis sont quand mon mari et moi avons été en arrêt pour soit cas contact soit covid avéré de nous même ou nos enfants...les clauses supérieures à la CCN permettent de se prémunir de certaines attitudes de parents indélicats. Et quand c'est écrit noir sur blanc au contrat, les parents ne font pas de difficultés et cela permet d'éviter les tensions ou crispations
Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## lilicat76 (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci encore pour toutes vos reponses


----------

